
How to Create Your Own Real-World MBA – II - GVRV
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/07/05/how-to-create-your-own-real-world-mba-part-ii/
======
sound
I study the startup world and the most interesting I liked to know from this
article is "If I were to found a tech start-up and aim for the fences (IPO or
sale), I would do what several successful tech CEOs I know are doing right
now: give 3-5 bad-ass advisors 1-2% each, depending on time required, and
self-fund until you hit break-even or profitability. Then, go out to raise
$500-750,000 from key angels who can open doors to potential acquirers and
help you get to “scale”. “Scale”, in this context, meaning the point at which
you can go big, as in millions of users or nationwide, with the simple
addition of money: the costs and revenues of your customer acquisition are
predictable. Money in = more money out."

Thanks Tim !!!

